# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Biendebuter.net - Le site web >  Guide : The Elder Scrolls Online

## Izual

Vous êtes au bon endroit pour lire et écrire des commentaires, critiques, questions et autres avis sur le *guide de TESO*.

----------


## MegABiloU

Salut Izual,

J'ai vu qu'il manque un petit paragraphe dans 4.1 ou 4.2 concernant les boutiques de guilde débloqué dans les guildes à plus de 50 membres.
SI tu veux tester cette fonctionnalité nous pouvons t'inviter dans la guilde "Le bon coin coin" multi-faction à objectif commercial.

Tu peux aussi rajouter les liens du topic dédié à TESO sur le forum CPC

----------


## Dangouille

Salut ! Avec la sortie de l'extension Morrowind, y aura-t-il certains d'entre vous qui vont se mettre ou remettre à TESO ?

----------


## Dyce

> Salut ! Avec la sortie de l'extension Morrowind, y aura-t-il certains d'entre vous qui vont se mettre ou remettre à TESO ?


J'hesite fortement.


Je na sais pas si il reste beaucoup de canards dessus :/


Et je n'arrive pas a voir si en choppant Morrowind, on a TOUT le reste du jeu ou juste Morrowind ?

----------


## Orchys

Moi je suis dessus, mais sans Morrowind. Je m'y amuse bien, mais trop en solo à mon goût. Donc si certains veulent se joindre ...

----------


## Amoilesmobs

La guilde Insert CoinZ reprend un peu du poil de la bête en ce moment. Si le cœur t'en dis. 
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/67...9#post10958439

----------

